# Some Z31 Questions...



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, but I have been on Club S12 for quite awhile now. Anyway, I just recently bought an '85 300ZX non-turbo and I was wondering if there is anything that I should be looking for in terms of repairs, is there anything that generally breaks down in these vehicles? Thanks!


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

1)Door Handles, little black thingy breaks, door wont open!
2)alternators! they are only 60 amps, with no stereo its fine but adding one limits its lifetime!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

onefast87 said:


> 1)Door Handles, little black thingy breaks, door wont open!


Awesome description! I have no clue what in the hell your talking about.



onefast87 said:


> 2)alternators! they are only 60 amps, with no stereo its fine but adding one limits its lifetime!


Incorrect, the Z's is a 70 amp alternator.


If you can't get it right, give a good description, or offer helpful information do not post.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum, but I have been on Club S12 for quite awhile now. Anyway, I just recently bought an '85 300ZX non-turbo and I was wondering if there is anything that I should be looking for in terms of repairs, is there anything that generally breaks down in these vehicles? Thanks!


Fuel level sending units. You have a 19 gallon tank. 95% of the time, the 1/4 tank needle still works.

Headliner:
http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.headliner.shtml

Hood shocks:
http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.hood.shocks.shtml

Overheating:
http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.overheat.shtml

more:
http://www.az-zbum.com/faqs.shtml


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, my door handles are kinda funny, and my fuel gauge isn't working because of the fuel sending unit. How can I fix these problems?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

well, you replace the broken parts with good working parts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you want specifics as to how to replace these items, download the FSM.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry, but where can I get the FSM?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> Sorry, but where can I get the FSM?


See the stickie in this section that says _Z31 FAQs READ THIS BEFORE POSTING_ ?? That was made to answer a lot of questions, but for some reason or other nobody reads it.......


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I found some useful stuff on the FAQ already. It says I have to donate money if I want to open the FSM, though. Is that true?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> I found some useful stuff on the FAQ already. It says I have to donate money if I want to open the FSM, though. Is that true?


Didn't used to be like that, so I dunno. I've had mine for over a year. One of the guys here should be more than happy to send you a copy. I dunno how large your e-mail storage is, though.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, it definitely won't let me access it...I would REALLY like to have it, though. Is there anybody around that could e-mail it to me? I know I have enough room in one of my accounts.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

nissandrew said:


> Yeah, it definitely won't let me access it...I would REALLY like to have it, though. Is there anybody around that could e-mail it to me? I know I have enough room in one of my accounts.


I could use a copy as well. 

I'll be setting up an FTP server here pretty quick. If ya'll like, I'll give anyone access who requests an FSM. I just need to be able to get the manuals first. Keep in mind though, it won't be the fastest of servers, so it may take a lil while to download the entire thing. I wonder how hard it is to setup a bit torrent for these? Anyone done that before?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So far as I know, my 84-86 FSM and my '88 FSM work just fine. The 84-86 is about 65 megs, the 88 is about 30 megs. Somebody hits me up on AIM, we can do a file transfer. I'm not going to do a ton of individual requests for these, only to someone who can host them.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Zen - that would be awesome if I could get that from you somehow.


----------

